# What do you think of Fursuit Makers who...



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Feb 23, 2014)

Who refuse to do a commission just because they don't like you?
Who pretend to be super professional on their website, but once you talk to them they are the total opposite?!


----------



## Zenia (Feb 23, 2014)

It is their business, so it is their choice who they do work for. There are certain people I won't draw for anymore... and just because they have money and are willing to trade it to me in exchange for art, doesn't mean I have to take it. Working for someone I don't like is too stressful.

As for the second part, that is distressing. When dealing with customers, a person should always be professional.


----------



## Coyote Club (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't mind it if someone doesn't want to do my commission. Someone else may step in and oblige my request. 

I've always said if there's a will, there's a way. You just have to know where to look.

As for unprofessional people, I've been lucky enough avoid doing any business with those folks. It always pays to discuss what you want and lock the details down before you buy (no matter what you're buying). 

Right now getting a partial suit is looking pretty tasty, so if you know of anyone who is a pain in the butt to work with I'd appreciate a pm. I wouldn't be surprised if some of the issues crop up from miscommunication rather than blatant ill will and immaturity.

-CC/ LL


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Feb 24, 2014)

Who's your fursuit maker?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 24, 2014)

A business can reserve the right to refuse service to anyone, especially to difficult people. Dealing with a difficult person is not worth the stress.


----------



## RatCoffee (Feb 24, 2014)

An unprofessional attitude is unacceptable, but honestly a fursuit maker could refuse to make you a suit for any reason. I think a personality clash could cause a whole hell of a lot of issues with commissioned art, so they are looking out for their (and your) best interests if they refused your commission because they don't get along well with you. Could you imagine if you two were halfway through and had a misunderstanding of some sort?


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Feb 25, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> A business can reserve the right to refuse service to anyone, especially to difficult people. Dealing with a difficult person is not worth the stress.



What I don't understand is I was never difficult to her, she refused my commission & blocked me because I said something that seemed rude to her.
I said sorry to her & told her I did not mean to sound rude twice.
Sometimes things sound rude over the internet because the words have no emotion, that's what my therapist told me when I told her about it.


----------



## Ziaki (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't do fursuits but I do yarn tails and I think this question can pretty much relate to any crafter / artist. With that said I'd like to give my thoughts on why I and possibly other crafters refuse service to some people.

For starters, the bottom line is that for most of us this is a hobby, not a bill paying job and we don't want it to feel like a job. When the experience starts becoming difficult or stressful it's just not worth it. I've personally refused commission requests from people that obviously didn't read any of the information I've provided and request things they I cannot possibly do, from people that I feel are being rude or difficult and sometimes just because I don't feel like it. 

I always try to be professional about refusing a request, letting them down easy so to speak. I usually try to give some sort of decent explanation even though really it's my right not to.


As far as your personal experience with this one particular crafter it's really hard to say who's in the wrong if anybody, mostly likely neither of you are really wrong. It's probably just a misunderstanding.

Written word feels completely different from spoken words so when communicating with some one you are working with it's extremely important to read and re read what you wrote before hitting that send button, make sure your intentions / thoughts are clear. It can be difficult and tricky sometimes but it's pretty essential for working with people.

My advice would be to move on. There's a lot of good fursuit makers out there and chances are you should be able to find one that you can work with well.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 25, 2014)

Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> What I don't understand is I was never difficult to her, she refused my commission & blocked me because I said something that seemed rude to her.
> I said sorry to her & told her I did not mean to sound rude twice.
> Sometimes things sound rude over the internet because the words have no emotion, that's what my therapist told me when I told her about it.



pardon my curiosity, but what did you say exactly?
I am going to assume atm to what Ziaki said and it was just a misunderstanding.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Feb 26, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> pardon my curiosity, but what did you say exactly?
> I am going to assume atm to what Ziaki said and it was just a misunderstanding.



I asked her why she was making fursuits for auctions instead of working on commissions first.
She got real mad at me & instant blocked me on facebook & both of her FA accounts, she then explained to everybody they were fursuits from customers who backed out from fully paying.
I sent her a email Saying sorry and saying she could have just told me that instead.
That happened last year, then I sent her another sorry from a different email this year because I think she blocked my other email.
I just really loved her suits that I gave it another try with saying sorry, but she ignored me.
It really bums me, but there's nothing I can do but move on.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 26, 2014)

What's with the 20 questions lately? 
Fursuit makers have the right to refuse service to whoever they wish. Especially if the buyer pissed them off in some way.


----------



## furslow (Feb 26, 2014)

While I agree that it is ok to refuse some customers (like if someone was racist or slept with your boyfriend or something serious) I don't think it is particularly professional to simply begin ignoring someone for what is a really small misunderstanding.


----------



## Roadkvlted (Feb 26, 2014)

I dunno.
If you're going to get upset over a misunderstanding and then refuse a customer because of that misunderstanding, it sounds really unprofessional and also kind of immature in a way.
I'm all for refusing service to a person that is blatantly insulting or had some kind of beef with the artist. But as far as I know, Crystal here asked a question, probably in the wrong form of wording but who knows, and the person responded in an utmost childish way.


----------



## Aggro (Feb 26, 2014)

It's their loss, right? Their losing a customer, and a chunk of cash to boot. I agree that you can reject someone if they've done something terrible, but a silly understanding? That's just absurd!


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't really think I'm a dick to artists, none of the artists I commissioned had a problem with me & some told me they would glady do another commission for me.
I think misunderstandings happen to me because I don't use these .


----------



## Ziaki (Feb 27, 2014)

Honestly it sounds like you may have dodged a bullet.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Feb 27, 2014)

Do you mean if I commissioned her?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 27, 2014)

Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> I asked her why she was making fursuits for auctions instead of working on commissions first.
> She got real mad at me & instant blocked me on facebook & both of her FA accounts, she then explained to everybody they were fursuits from customers who backed out from fully paying.
> I sent her a email Saying sorry and saying she could have just told me that instead.
> That happened last year, then I sent her another sorry from a different email this year because I think she blocked my other email.
> ...



Maybe she took offense to that, I dunno. But if you brought up something that hit a hard nail and made her block you, I'd say you are better off not commissioning the person.

Also, as a protip; sometimes people who auction off a lot of suits tend to spend the money for commissions immediately and try to make up the cost of what they spent initially.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Feb 27, 2014)

On her Mixed Candy twitter she seems professional though, but she could be a complete different person with customers.
For example; Don't Hug Cacti seems to be professional, but all their fursuit reviews are very negative. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fursuitcritique


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 27, 2014)

Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> On her Mixed Candy twitter she seems professional though, but she could be a complete different person with customers.
> For example; Don't Hug Cacti seems to be professional, but all their fursuit reviews are very negative. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fursuitcritique



So I've heard, though I know a few people who praise her/their work like it is Michelangelo's David. 
So I assume you made a comment about it to the person who runs Mixed Candy, yes?


----------



## Inpw (Feb 27, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> Maybe she took offense to that, I dunno. But if you brought up something that hit a hard nail and made her block you, I'd say you are better off not commissioning the person.



Plus the complaint here isn't making things any better. I bet this person really likes the OP now.

I'd say move on and get another suit maker.

Why do so many people treat the artists and fursuit makers like a mass VW polo production line? 

Business is business but that doesn't ultimatly mean they should provide you service. Only after some form of payment can legal get involved anyways. It's her loss if she doesn't help you if all this drama is caused for a silly reason. But like I said don't expect much after posting it on FAF.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Feb 27, 2014)

I did move on, I just don't like it when people put on fake masks.
I don't like it when someone's professional personality turns to a total 360 when talking to them in emails or what not.
It makes me feel tricked.


----------



## Folfelit (Apr 15, 2014)

Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> I asked her why she was making fursuits for auctions instead of working on commissions first.



Not trying to play devil's advocate (well actually, I am) but that is a really rude comment from some angles. It comes across to me as a stranger telling me what she should or shouldn't do. Maybe it seems like an extreme reaction to you, but you have to imagine her side. She's had customers back out, this being her bill-paying job. She has to now recoup the losses of a confirmed buyer (since auctions do not always succeed, many have non-paying buyers) and spend a chunk of time auctioning and promoting the suit, as well as making it distinct from the work she had previously done. On top of this stress, a stranger comes along and insinuates that she doesn't care about her commissioners and is prioritizing separate work. From that perspective, your comment can seem incredibly snide and controlling, and may seem like you are implying she's greedy, and without work ethic or morals.

Just saying, you don't come by and tell your little brother, "shouldn't you be doing your homework" because you're genuinely asking a question. Typically that's bossing him around and asserting your authority and control over him. Maybe he did it already, and would be offended you even implied he didn't. You know what I mean?

I just want you to see that what you said can be interpreted as very rude. This entire thread sounds a lot like a veiled attack thread to me. I've heard that mixed candy/latinvixen can be a bit sensitive, so I don't doubt that you tried to apologize and she did not relent. I don't doubt that it may not have been your intention. But generally, you do not inquire into the business model of another person unless it effects you. If your commission was not getting delayed, then the question was entirely unnecessary and even patronizing.


----------

